# Optimal sub design for suv



## SRQ_Diesel (Aug 23, 2010)

I am not sure if I am posting in the appropriate place, but my question does relate to subs/spl. I have a decent size SUV, but don't really want to give up storage space so... This is what I have so far: XD 600/1 powering two DD 12" subs in a ported box. I would like to tighten up the low freq and add some additional low end as well.

Should I look into upgrading my subs to a dvc and larger amp or I guess I could add a 10" sub in each of the barn doors and power with another XD600/1. Which of those two scenarios would have the greatest net.


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

To start out that actually looks REALLY good. 

Now to your question. If you upgrade subwoofers then you are going to have to upgrade enclosure size unless you are going with a high power application and SPL goals.


----------



## SRQ_Diesel (Aug 23, 2010)

IAWarden89 said:


> To start out that actually looks REALLY good.
> 
> Now to your question. If you upgrade subwoofers then you are going to have to upgrade enclosure size unless you are going with a high power application and SPL goals.


Surprisingly, the box is 4cu ft... So, I was thinking keeping the existing box and go up in the DD line of subs to one that has a dvc and use a more powerful amp. I am thinking at least doubling the power. Would that box be sufficient enough in size?

Or, instead of doing that, I could keep what I have and add something like what this guy did. So, I would have my existing 12" subs along with 2 10" subs in the door and keeping almost all of my cargo space:


----------



## IAWarden89 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have always learned if you are increasing power then you usually decrease the volume, but it won't sound good at all on music if you throw in bigger subs and double the power.

So unless you are going for pure SPL(while keeping your cargo space) put a few 10's in the back like the picture. It will look more professional and alot more to show instead of just having a few subs in a box like everyone else has.


----------



## SRQ_Diesel (Aug 23, 2010)

IAWarden89 said:


> I have always learned if you are increasing power then you usually decrease the volume, but it won't sound good at all on music if you throw in bigger subs and double the power.
> 
> So unless you are going for pure SPL(while keeping your cargo space) put a few 10's in the back like the picture. It will look more professional and alot more to show instead of just having a few subs in a box like everyone else has.


Thanks... Yeah, I am not necessarily going for all out SPL. Looking to maintain the quality of sound, but just give it some more punch. So, perhaps adding a couple of 10's in the barn doors with another 600/1 will do the trick. Clean install and I can easily fit the amp underneath the seats.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cool to see i wasn't the only one to ditch the spare 










I have also messed around with subs in the rear doors and didn't get the desired results. I tried a few different designs for the spare tire box, but the way it loads in the rear just messes with the sound. I found the same box laid in the back with the subs to the rear gained in spl for me. In the end, I ditched the box all together and went all out SPL and never turned back


----------



## FlexnInLa (Oct 4, 2010)

Build a big box in the cargo area like everybody else with an SUV, fire them upwards, and enjoy killing small children and animals!


----------



## FlexnInLa (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh yeah, moar powah!


----------



## FlexnInLa (Oct 4, 2010)

FlexnInLa said:


> Oh yeah, moar powah!


Seriously, box in the cargo area firing up, DVC DD subs, and more power. 2 12" DD's will kill. You should still have a bit of cargo area left, and remember... you always have the backseat. Trunks and/or cargo areas are designed for subwoofers, not groceries... those go in the backseat  Leave the kids at home in front of the TV!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SRQ_Diesel said:


>


Nice box. I had the same look on my face when the electrician asked me detailed questions about the wiring in my bathroom. As for your setup I recommend 4 Stereo Integrity BM 12s. 2 in each barn door in 1 cu ft for each pair. Run them all off of a 1500-2000watt amp. Good luck, and again nice box.


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

I know this post is a week old, but with 4cu ft you could go with a higher end SPL oriented sub, maybe tweak the port design, never said how much port area, and add more power and get what you're looking for. You'd be surprised at what that box could do for you with some tweaking.


----------



## SRQ_Diesel (Aug 23, 2010)

chapdawg1971 said:


> I know this post is a week old, but with 4cu ft you could go with a higher end SPL oriented sub, maybe tweak the port design, never said how much port area, and add more power and get what you're looking for. You'd be surprised at what that box could do for you with some tweaking.


That is basically the route that I am going to go. Swapping these out for two DD3512' and powering them off of a digital designs M2a amplifier.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SRQ_Diesel said:


> That is basically the route that I am going to go. Swapping these out for two DD3512' and powering them off of a digital designs M2a amplifier.


That will work !

Maybe some DD2500a's



> The 2500 'a' Series subwoofers were designed to extract the highest performance from today's power crazy car audio systems. High powered sound systems require high power subs that are built to handle the load. The 2500s match up well with the 500-800 Watt RMS amps driving a single woofer, or the 1000-1600 Watt RMS amps driving a pair.


----------



## skittlesRgood (Oct 11, 2010)

dont mix sub sizes. please, forget the door idea.
from what i can tell, that port needs to be a lot bigger. something like 5x11 or bigger. doing that should help a good deal.
obviously higher powered subs, and more power will gain you output.


----------

